# Sticky  ArcheryTalk Flashlight & Gloves - CHECK EM OUT!



## vortexkiller

I Clicked on the link and it does not come up? 

How much are the gloves and the flash light?


----------



## parwine

am going get me one


----------



## jflytime

nice


----------



## ericsincebaugh

nice


----------



## pnavarrocba

Interesting


----------



## PocketMike

Pretty bright. I like the gloves.


----------



## supertec24

Awesome flashlight


----------



## Spencer121

Nice!


----------



## NATYFADI

How much are the gloves and the flash light?


----------



## tibido

cool


----------

